
Virtual reality movie theater with friends & fun: CINEVR.IO - juliennicault
https://cinevr.io
======
juliennicault
Virtual reality movie theater with friends & fun: Introducing a multiplayer 3D
movie theater to experience premium movies & videos in VR

------
BMLam
Sounds great, can't wait to experience it :D

------
rThibaud
Sounds fun to experiment

------
kilzered
Really cool stuff :)

------
CodingDuff
Seems good !

